# Thanks Paul



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi all,

Many thanks to Paul for selling me his modifed Vostok.

Its a great looking watch







The MOD style dial suits the Vostok case and original hands well. The brushed finish Paul has applied to the case sets the watch off a treat. I'm not to sure how Paul has acheived this but looking at it I would have said it left the factory like this









As far as I can tell the only down side to this watch is the bezel insert which is glued to the original and could get knocked easily, having no protection round the edge from the bezel.

Also, if you look carefully you can see it is glued down. Having said this, the bezel is not an unpleasant surprise as Pauls honest description and pictures pointed this short coming out, indeed the edge of the bezel looked "rougher"in pauls close up photo than reality







so the finish result turned out to be a pleasent surprise!!

Sorry Paul I could not resist puting it on a Vostok bracelet









So all in all, after admiring this watch when Paul first showed us. I'm very pleased to own this unique Vostok that Paul has put a lot of time and effort into and will not be selling it in the future.

Thanks again Paul

MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And Pauls better photo of it!!! there was no light and I could no be bothered to get my lights out of the loft


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

'Tis very well done


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Phew - that's a relief you like it so I can keep the money









It looks good on the bracelet Mike - I'm seriously glad that you like it


----------

